# Do I have to do ceremonies?



## Invert12 (11 Apr 2011)

Ive noticed there is alot of ceremonial BS that revolves around the CF BMQ such as the swearing in thing and the graduation ceremony(i have no problem with being sworn in.. I just dont want to do it infront of all these people). Is there anyway around that stuff... I dont have a family so i would like to skip all that garbage. I want to pass my physical, go to and pass BMQ, get assigned a batallion and carry on.. that simple. Is this possible without all that extra crap? I mean it saves them money and all...


----------



## MAJONES (11 Apr 2011)

Yes, you do have to do the ceremonies.


----------



## infantryian (11 Apr 2011)

I cant speak for military, but I'm beginning to realize that a big part of life is sitting through ceremonial BS.


----------



## RedFive (11 Apr 2011)

Might I suggest that if the ceremony, tradition, and pride that goes into the history of the CF, it's commands and branches doesn't interest you, you may be better suited to another path in life. The Forces has a long and proud heritage that is celebrated by many, and numerous aspects of the life are rooted in it's history. If its all BS to you, you may find that you don't like the Forces at all.

To answer your question, no. As a sign of how seriously the Forces takes the "BS", every member is required to undergo the same indoctrination to the Forces, and are also required to take part in unit level ceremonies. So if you think you can bypass the indoctrination and be done with all that "BS", you can't.


----------



## zander1976 (11 Apr 2011)

Hey, 

I could be completely wrong and if I am then sorry. Do you get nervous when dealing with these types of situations? The reason I ask is that I suffer from panic attacks ( an extreme anxiety disorder ) and it's a horrible experience. People that suffer from it often fear events long in advance and try to avoid them where possible. My whole body shakes, I get sick and embarrassed. The worst part is I fear the embarrassment of it all so I have a panic attack worrying about having one. It seems to come from a major traumatic event and like you I don't really have a family. It is treatable. I lived with it for years and years hoping it would go away but it never did. They gave me medication and things were a lot easier. 

Later, Ben


----------



## Thompson_JM (11 Apr 2011)

Invert12 said:
			
		

> Ive noticed there is alot of ceremonial BS that revolves around the CF BMQ such as the swearing in thing and the graduation ceremony(i have no problem with being sworn in.. I just dont want to do it infront of all these people). Is there anyway around that stuff... I dont have a family so i would like to skip all that garbage. I want to pass my physical, go to and pass BMQ, get assigned a batallion and carry on.. that simple. Is this possible without all that extra crap? I mean it saves them money and all...



Wow.......

Listen here "One man Wolfpack" I'm not sure if you are familiar with what is actually taught on a BMQ, but there is something called "Drill"  you will use this "Drill" to do these things called "Parades" You will use "Drill" to perform "Parades" many many time in your potential military career.... 

I highly suggest that if you think all this is "BS" you go find yourself some other Job, because you are clearly not suited to life in the Canadian Forces.


----------



## ballz (11 Apr 2011)

Invert12 said:
			
		

> Ive noticed there is alot of ceremonial BS that revolves around the CF BMQ such as the swearing in thing and the graduation ceremony(i have no problem with being sworn in.. I just dont want to do it infront of all these people). Is there anyway around that stuff... I dont have a family so i would like to skip all that garbage. I want to pass my physical, go to and pass BMQ, get assigned a batallion and carry on.. that simple. Is this possible without all that extra crap? I mean it saves them money and all...



I got sworn-in in the back room of a RC... depends where you are from on whether there's a big show or not.

As for grad parade on BMQ... if you make it that far... you will have a family by then, called the Canadian Forces. Embrace it, take pride in it, celebrate it, and don't let whatever it is that seems to be weighing you down from being proud do so when/if you become a part of this family.


----------



## Container (11 Apr 2011)

Hey- RE: not having a family. Part of that ceremonial stuff is your joining a new family. It gives you pride in your accomplishments and those of your new family members. You'll grow to appreciate that type of stuff as you start "looking back".

If you can't have pride in your accomplishments or pride in those of your mates then you may be applying to the wrong biz. Somedays your pride is what carries you.


----------



## Jeremy360 (11 Apr 2011)

The only choice we were given at CFRC Vancouver was to do the ceremony with or without placing our hand on the bible to swear the oath.  There were two others there with no family or friends to see them off and they were sworn in no differently that the rest of us.  I was lucky enough to have most of my family there, but I would have taken some pride in it regardless.

I find parades and other ceremonial BS to be a great boost or morale and a source of pride.   On some days they're the best reminder of why I signed up and why I didn't go back when it got boring or ugly.


----------



## Remius (11 Apr 2011)

Yeah, all that BS ceremonial stuff...like ramp ceremonies, funerals and that thing called Rememberance Day Parade....

 :


----------



## ModlrMike (11 Apr 2011)

Invert12 said:
			
		

> Ive noticed there is alot of ceremonial BS that revolves around the CF BMQ such as the swearing in thing and the graduation ceremony(i have no problem with being sworn in.. I just dont want to do it infront of all these people). Is there anyway around that stuff... I dont have a family so i would like to skip all that garbage. I want to pass my physical, go to and pass BMQ, get assigned a batallion and carry on.. that simple. Is this possible without all that extra crap? I mean it saves them money and all...



I suggest you don't worry about it. If your question is any indication of your attitude, you'll likely be released as a training failure before you get to grad parade.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (11 Apr 2011)

I was thinking of going to work at Tim Hortons when I retire.  I hope I am not going to have to deal with all that coffee BS...

(now where is the eyeroll icon?)


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Apr 2011)

OK, I think the original poster should have the point by now.  No-one invited contestants to a sarcasm party, this is one of the reasons why the forum sometimes gets accused of having an unwelcoming attitude.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

